# Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??



## santos (3. Aug. 2011)

Hallo habe grade irgendwo gelesen, dass wasserflöhe beim bekämpfen von Schwebealgen helfen können.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit??
Woher bekomme ich diese??


----------



## CrimsonTide (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

wasserflöhe sind sicher nicht in der lage, ein überhandnehmen von schwebealgen einzudämmen. wenn zuviele algen da sind, kommt das immer von zuvielen nährstoffen eventuell gepaart mit zuviel sonneneinstrahlung! 

wie siehts mit der vorfilterung aus? schaffst du die überflüssigen nährstoffe wie fischkot, abgestorbene pflanzen etc. aus dem teich!?


----------



## shake (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Da Wasserflöhe ja genauso wie Pflanzen und andere Tiere die Nährstoffe futtern. Sollte es auf natürliche Weise auch gegen Schwebealgen helfen. Zumindest habe ich es bisher so verstanden. Aber beschäftige mich auch zugegebenermaßen noch nicht so lange mit dem Thema.

Bekommen wirst du sie in Läden die Aquarien-Zubehör haben. Wenn du Fische hast, freuen die sich auch darüber.  Ich persönlich finde sie alleine schon witzig anzusehen im Teich.


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Moin.

Koi und Wasserflöhe passt nur für wenige Minuten zusammen....


----------



## Zuckerschniss (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Hallo Santos,
ich hab auch mal drüber gelesen, dass Wasserflöhe das Wasser filtern sollen. Und hab mir welche besorft. Aber, wie Annett schon schreibt, freuten sich die Fische schneller, als die Wasserflöhe filtern konnten. Schwupp, waren die weg. 

Aber, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, ist Dein Teich noch nicht eingefahren und die Bilder im Album zeigen noch einen pflanzenlosen Teich. Es dauert seine Zeit, bis ein Gleichgewicht entsteht. Und wenn noch Pflanzen fehlen, ich hab viel zu viel __ Hornkraut und Du wohnst um die Ecke.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Hi,

weder Wasserflöhe noch __ Muscheln "filtern" Wasser, (das machen Filteranlagen mechanisch, -  da bleibt das "Feste" im Filtermaterial hängen und wird gelegentlich rausgeholt und biologisch - die Bakterien darin verarbeiten Schadstoffe im Wasser zu weniger schädlichen (z.B wandeln die Nitrit zu ungefährlichem Nitrat um) sie filtrieren (sieben nur fressbares aus dem Wasser und wer frißt der k... auch - und dann müssen wieder Bakterienkolonien ran). 
Beides sind völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, die aber sehr gerne für das selbe gehalten werden

MfGT Frank


----------



## Limnos (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Hi

Natürlich "filtern" sowohl __ Muscheln als auch Wasserflöhe. Nur darf man davon keine Wunderdinge erwarten. (eine große __ Teichmuschel filtert ca 100 Liter pro Tag) Unter gewissen Umständen vermehren sich die Algen schneller als o.g. Filtrierer sie fressen können. Aber Fische und künstliche Filterung einerseits und  Wasserflöhe andererseits schließen sich aus. Und es ist auch nicht so als würde jede Schwebealge den Wasserflöhen schmecken. Aber ebensowenig können mechanische Filter die feinsten Algen so effektiv herausholen, dass man damit Algenplagen in jedem Fall beseitigen könnte. Auch sind Kot und andere Ausscheidungen von Filtrierern wieder neues Algenfutter. Da s ist in einem natürlichen Kreislauf aber auch erwünscht, da sonst die Nahrung für die Filtrierer irgandwann malk ganz ausginge.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## santos (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Hallo Zuckerschniss,also würde gerne auf dein Angebot mit dem __ Hornkraut zurück kommen und dir was abnehmen. Wann würde es denn bei dir gehen??
Und wo wohnst du in FR??

Lg


----------



## sani89 (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Wasserflöhe filtern Wasser natürlich auch. Aber das ist sicherlich so winzig als Filterung anzusehen, dass es keinem etwas helfen wird. Dann lieber die Flöhe zum Verfüttern nutzen ;-)


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

@Santos
Du nast ne PN


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Ich kenne einen künstlichen Teich (Betonwanne ca. 8 x 300 m mit 0,5 m Wassertiefe und ohne Substrat),
der trotz stellenweise 20 cm dicken Schichten von darin vergammelndem Laub
auch ohne Filter IMMER glasklares Wasser hat:
Darin leben orange Wolken von Wasserflöhen in wahrlich kapitalen Mengen, 
die die wiener Aquarianer regelmäßig als Fischfutter beernten.

Ob man da jetzt spitzfindige Definitionsunterschiede zwischen "filtern" und "filtrieren" findet,
ist da eigentlich egal: Die Daphnien leben von Phytoplankton, sprich Schwebealgen
und offenbar auch von Einzellern oder sonstigem Organischem, was so rumschwimmt;
bei der Zucht werden die z.B. mit Hefe, Milch, Blut usw. gefüttert.
Dabei vermehren sie sich sehr schnell lebendgebährend durch Jungfernzeugung.
Wenn die nicht vorher gefressen werden (d.h. in sehr schwach besetzten Teichen), 
können Wasserflöhe also durchaus für klares Wasser sorgen.
Die Nährstoffe sind dann in iden Körpern der Krebschen gebunden, 
die man deshalb bei großer Bevölkerungsdichte beernten muss.
Das übernehmen aber gerne die Aquarianer der näheren Umgebung.


----------



## Joerg (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Ich lass die auch Wasser filtern, danach kommen sie in den Teich zurück.
Nach einem Tag ist das Wasser in der Tonne klar und es muss ständig zugefüttert werden, damit der Nachschub nicht versiegt.
In einem fischlosen Teich räumen die ganz schön was weg.


----------



## santos (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Also das hört sich ja wirklich mal interessant an, also ich bin jetzt derzeit auf der Suche nach Wasserflöhen oder auch Bachflohkrebsen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woher man sowas bekommt?? Und wie viel würdet ihr rein machen??
Kurz zum Teich--> 25000l Wasser, 13 Koi und zwei Shubunki.
Also bin für jeden Tip dankbar. Denkt ihr man könne sowas im FutterhUS ODER  Fressnapf bekommen??


----------



## santos (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Also hier mal zwei Bilder die das Wasser bzw. die Klarheit zeigen.

Auf dem Bild 1 ist die Tiefe ca. 120cm und auf dem zweiten im Vordergrund ca 10cm.

Jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Frage,ist es normal, dass der Teich Morgens komplett klar ist und gegen Abend trüber wird??

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Polina (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Hallo, habe das mit den Wasserflöhen auch schon mehrfach ausprobiert, wenn ich mal ganz klares Wasser haben wollte. Diese bekommt man im Zoofachhandel, leider ist die Qualität hier in unserem hiesigen nicht so gut, habe dann im Internet bei bachflohkrebse bestellt, man findet auch noch mehr Angebote, muss aber wirklich eine Weile suchen, Fischfutter, Lebendfutter:
bachflohkrebse.de
welke.de
fischfutterhandel.de
interaquaristik.de
Im letzteren gibt es auch Bachflohkrebse, wobei dies wohl keine heimischen sind, da wäre ich vorsichtig.
Hüpferlinge konnte ich bisher auch noch nicht finden, diese sollen wohl noch besser geeignet sein, klares Wasser zu schaffen. Ich habe in meinen Teich die 25 Packungen a 80 ml (ca. 100 m³ Wasser) reingetan und man kann bereits am nächsten Tag sehen, wie das Wasser sich aufklärt. Ich habe aber auch keine Fische, jedoch jede Menge __ Molche im Teich. Es ist ein Schwimmteich, ohne Filter und sonstige Technik. Hin und wieder schalten wir einen Skimmer zum Absaugen von reingefallenen Blättern ein. Da es ein ziemlich naturnaher Teich ist, scheue ich mich vor der Technik, denn diese soll ja die kleinen Tierchen töten und dann geht das ganze von vorn los, so dass man die Technik immer benötigt. Man kann meistens bis auf den Grund schauen, nur im Frühjahr ist er etwas trüb, dann hole ich mir die Daphnien. Algen habe ich natürlich auch hin und wieder, vor allem in Randbereich, ist eben kein Pool. Habe das mit den Wasserflöhen mal in einer Sendung über einen öffentlichen Schwimmteich gesehen.
Grüße


----------



## flohkrebs (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

hallo!

Bachflohkrebse haben wir ganz viele im Teich - der Zufluß ist aber ein Waldbächlein. Meistens findet man aber in kühlen Bächen unter den Steinen welche. 
Wasserasseln dürften dieselbe Funktion haben, und die kommen eher mit warmen Wasser zurecht.

dumme Frage: kommen die nicht von selber?
Ich tät sie mir einfach aus einem "lebendigem" Teich holen (Besitzer vorher fragen!)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Hi Polina!
Also Bachflohkrebse und Daphnien sind, obwohl beide Krebse, 
schlicht zwei Paar Schuhe wie Goiserer und High Heels:
Erstere wurln (wie die Wasserasseln) im Detritus an Gewässerboden 
und zweitere tun das, was wir uns hier wünschen: 
Sie filtern Schwebealgen aus dem Wasserkörper.

Daphnien mehr als 1 x einzusetzen, halte ich für vergebliche Liebesmüh:
Einzelne (oder einzelne Hundertschaften) filtern und mampfen winzige Mengen,
aber wenn die ihnen zusagende Lebensbedingungen (in artenarmen Kleingewässern) vorfinden, 
vermehren die sich potentiell rasend schnell und räumen die Schwebealgen derartig gründlich weg, 
dass sie letztendlich verhungern. (Natürlich nicht ALLE, aber doch FAST alle!) 
Die toten Wasserflöhe liegen dann manchmal in bis zu 10 ... 20 cm dicken Schichten dort,
wo die Strömung sie zusammenspült, vergammeln ... und düngen damit eine neue Generation von ...
richtig: Schwebealgen - die Geschichte beginnt so alle paar Wochen von Neuem.
Dieses zyklische Auftreten kennen Aquarianer und es wird zwischen ihnen aktuell kommuniziert,
wobei man da sehr schnell unpackbare Mengen an Daphnien mit nach Hause nehmen kann:
Da könnte man Fleischlaberln (Bouletten?) für die ganze Großfamilie machen!

Im Herbst hören die dann mit der Jungfernzeugerei auf 
und besinnen sich der Freuden der geschlechtlichen Vermehrung, 
wonach die Damen aber nur Dauereier legen, 
die als feiner brauner Staub auch vom Wind verfrachtet werden können.

Einmal eingesetzte Daphnien hat man also, oder man hat sie nicht 
- da kann man reinkippen, soviel man will.

Holen kann man sich die auch in der Zoohandlung,
aber ich würde einfach zum örtlichen Aquariumverein gehen
und denen für´s Versprechen, sie könnten dann später mal bei mir tümpeln kommen,
einen ordentlichen Kübel voll frischer Wasserflöhe bringen lassen.


P.S.: Selbstverständlich gehören die Daphnien theoretisch dem Besitzer des Teichs,
ungefähr genauso wie die Gelsen (Schnaken?) die ÜBER dem Wasser __ fliegen!


----------



## santos (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Also hier jetzt kurz der Abschluss des Themas.
Habe 7 Liter Wasserflöhe ins Wasser gemacht die ich gekauft habe beim Angelshop im Ort.
Anschliessend bin ich los und habe aus einem naheliegenden Bach Bachflohkrebse gefangen und ab rein damit.

Fazit: --> Das Wasser ist sowas von klar kann jetzt auch in 1,85 cm Tiefe jeden einzelnen Stein begutachten.

Ein Tolles Ergebnis.

Danke für alles Tips.


----------



## Limnos (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Hi
@ Peter

Deutsch ist die gemeinsame Sprache, in der Österreicher, Schweizer, Bayern und andere Deutschsprachige sich u.U. missverstehen. 

Gelsen oder Schnaken heißen in anderen Teilen der Republik Mücken oder auch Stanzen.
Fleischlaberln heißen außer Buletten auch noch Frikadellen, Klopse, Hacktätschli, Fleischküchle oder Fleischpflanzerl.
Diese "Übersetzungen" erheben keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, sie dürfen von anderen Landsleuten ergänzt werden.


----------



## Nikolai (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

Hallo,

Wasserflöhe tragen sicher zur Wasserklärung bei. Bei fehlenden Fressfeinden kommt es auch zu Massenvermehrungen. Einsetzen braucht man sie gewöhnlich nicht, da sie sich selbst in Regentonnen schnell von selbst einfinden. Mit anderen Worten: In Fischlosen Teichen wird die Vermehrung mit dem Futterangebot schritthalten und eine Trübung bleibt von vornherein aus. Bei Fischbesetzten Teichen werden sie rasch gefressen und kommen gar nicht dazu, das Wasser zu klären. Ein Besatz hat damit eher nur geringe bis gar keine Wirkung.
Wie leicht man sich in seinen Versuchen auch täuschen kann soll folgendes Beispiel zeige: Meine Filterpumpen sind zur Zeit ausgefallen und das Wasser ist dadurch gerade sehr trüb. Für Reparaturzwecke habe ich ca. 5000 Liter abgepumpt und in einem Pool aufbewahrt. Völlig ohne Fischbesatz, setzten sich die Schwebstoffe binnen zwei Tagen ab. Das Wasser war danach absolut klar (ohne Zugabe von Wasserflöhen ect.). Auf diese Weise geklärt habe ich es dann wieder zurückgepumpt.  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## santos (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Grünes Wasser-helfen Wasserflöhe??*

@ Nikolai

Bei mir leben aber Fische und ein Frosch im Teich,also stellt sich mir die Frage wieso es dann so klar geworden ist.
Du schreibst,dass es ohne Fischbesatz normal ist,dass sich das Wasser klärt.
Wieso ging es bei mir denn dann so????


----------

